# good rides from Playa del Rey



## trihiker (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi everyone. I just moved to Playa del Rey yesterday. I'll be here for the summer. Could anyone please let me know some of the best ride routes from here? What is the best time of day? How bad is the traffic? I'd like to do 25-35 mile rides on weekdays (let me know if morning or evening is best, I think I'll be working from 8 am until 6:30 pm), and perhaps 40-70 mile rides on weekends.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Well, if you head west to the beach from wherever you're staying, you'll find a bike path that extends down to Torrance and up to Pacific Palisades. The good news is the surface is generally in excellent shape, and with the exception of a few on-street "detours" it's about 30 miles of dedicated bike path end-to-end. The bad news? You got here at precisely the worst time of year to ride it. The "traffic" you'll encounter is mainly of the two-legged variety, and will be comprised of some of the most witless people on the planet--people crossing the path without looking, people stopping to chat, people aimlessly wandering, skateboarders, rollerbladers weaving from side-to-side, dogs on those extendable leashes, dogs on no leash at all.... If you can ride during the week, that will be infinitely better than a weekend. Every now and then, I've been there when the path was inexplicably wide open. Best thing to do is just give it a shot or two, and see how you like it. 

The path is also a good way to access the Palos Verdes peninsula, where you can do some great loops or out-and-back rides.

Oh, and despite the annoyance, some of that two-legged scenery is awfully compelling....

Here's a link to an earlier ride report that'll give a bit of a preview to the bike path: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51711&highlight=south+bay


----------



## pmc1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey trihiker

On wednesdays there are a few of us, 3-6, that ride out of Dock 52. It's located off of Figi Way in Marina del Rey. We might leave too early for you though, 4pm. We ride the beach bike path south to palos verdes do a few hills then head back. Sometimes going to El Torito's afterwards for happy hour. 

If you're interested and can swing the time come on out. 


pmc


----------



## pmc1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Walrus,

That was a fantastic travelog. 

pmc


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Thanks...one of these days I'll have to brave it again and get some gratuitous bikini pix. As much as I _hate_ rollerbladers, I can _almost_ forgive 'em when they're leggy, tanned blondes in brief attire.


----------



## trihiker (Mar 29, 2005)

*thanks!*

Hey guys, thanks for the posts. The link with the photos was also really helpful. 

Unfortunately, 4 pm on Wednesdays is going to be too early for me since I doubt I'll get out of work before 6:30 or 7 most days, so I'll have to ride in the wee hours of the morning. I'm hoping to get up at 5 (gulp) tomorrow to ride an hour and a half before heading to work.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## b rubble (Jun 26, 2006)

An alternate, less crowded route might be the Ballona Creek path, which starts in Marina Del Rey (just north of the bridge separating Playa Del Rey from Marina.
http://www.labikepaths.com/


----------

